# Which function do you find sexiest?



## Masterpiece (Jul 17, 2016)

Te for me.

Although it's the function I find hardest to handle in others, I have huge respect/admirance for it as well. There's just something about the Te-dom's objective, "cut-the-bullshit" approach that really turns me on. And the cold, cutting edge to it only makes it better.

And the way they make decisions/sort out factual information......._Dang_, I could only _wish_ I was as systematic and efficient as them when it comes to matters like this.

And don't even get me started on the well-hidden, vulnerable Fi soft-spot that comes with it. Just LOVE it when it shows.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Te for me too.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Probably *Se* or *Fi* for me.

*Se* is usually able to present itself in a manner that is very tasteful / appealing to me.

I also find the depth of a developed *Fi* to be very alluring.


* *




Also, extroverted sensing puts the *Se* in *Se*xy. :tongue:


----------



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

Either Ni or Fe. (ENFJ is the perfect type)
I voted Ni.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Te for me.
> 
> Although it's the function I find hardest to handle in others, I have huge respect/admirance for it as well. There's just something about the Te-dom's objective, "cut-the-bullshit" approach that really turns me on. And the cold, cutting edge to it only makes it better.
> 
> ...


For me it's not Te, even though I'm a Te user. Te is sexy in tert/inf position for me. So like **FP's. As far as actual sexiness, I guess Fi. 

Cognitive sexiness (vs sexual), Ti. I like how everything is already in position, saves me work.. I try to reciprocate. :tongue:

Ugh I dunno I could also vote Ne for either of those, can't really tolerate outta control Ne though. But when it's working with either of those.. :ball: it's a nice flow.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Wolf said:


> Probably *Se* or *Fi* for me.
> 
> *Se* is usually able to present itself in a manner that is very tasteful / appealing to me.
> 
> ...


So like ESFP's? :tongue:


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

ninjahitsawall said:


> So like ESFP's? :tongue:


Penny is a the most obvious Fe-dom in the world...


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> So like ESFP's? :tongue:


OT: I suppose, but it depends on the person IMO. I've met both good and bad examples of many types.

+1 for the Penny video, she's hilarious.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Fried Eggz said:


> Penny is a the most obvious Fe-dom in the world...


I've never heard her referenced as a Fe-dom, what makes you say that?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I've never heard her referenced as a Fe-dom, what makes you say that?


I read Carl Jung's book and compared her to his concept of Fe. She's quite typical.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Fried Eggz said:


> I read Carl Jung's book and compared her to his concept of Fe. She's quite typical.


I don't see a lot of seeking social harmony, conforming/accommodating to group or surrounding cultural norms and values, or need to structure interpersonal relations externally, in her character. She is more prone to offending with bluntness and inadvertently creating friction due to differing values, which are typical for the Fi/Te axis.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I don't see a lot of seeking social harmony, conforming/accommodating to group or surrounding cultural norms and values, or need to structure interpersonal relations externally, in her character. She is more prone to offending with bluntness and inadvertently creating friction due to differing values, which are typical for the Fi/Te axis.


Seeking social harmony has nothing to do with Carl Jung's Fe. You're describing the opinions of people who have never read Jung.

Her every clash with Sheldon is on Fe topics.


----------



## RubberDuckDudette (Jul 15, 2014)

Tiiiii 

Especially in ISTPs when mixed with Se. And when you get to know one well enough to see their soft side and that little bit of Fe. Seriously so adorable. ^_^

But INTPs and ESTPs and ENTPs all count too I absolutely love Ti-users for some reason XD


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Ne, when it's not being annoying or overwhelming. Ni otherwise, I think it puts words together in the most complex, sexy way - if someone could serenade me with their Ni, I'd probably be all over them. Thirdly, Se.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

Te and Se.


----------



## Hulie (Jul 31, 2016)

I like the Te/Fi combo, but I'm not sure if it's the Te or the Fi that does it for me. :/ I think it's just the familiarity maybe. I feel like I "get" them better, if that makes sense.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Si - because it curves nice on my tongue.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> Penny is a the most obvious Fe-dom in the world...


Are you kidding? ESTP.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Si - something about ISTJs makes them incredibly sexy to me.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ti - love how their mind works 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Si (victorian style)


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Ne giving Se a run for its money :laughing: (Se was winning by a landslide last I checked this poll)


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow Ne, and Se are tied. They are both the best functions in my opinion. I am surprised most people agree with me 

Se and Ne are the most useful and most practical for way too many reasons for me to mention.


----------

